# Merrick BG (their new line of grainless)



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have recently bought a sample bag of Mrricke new grainless dry food called the B.G. (before grain). When i first mixed the buffalo with her current food (Canidae ALS) Stitch ate it all up quick. It seems like she has a better appetite then on Canidae alone. I also bought the salmon one also to see which one she likes better. 

Who has tried the Merrick B.G.? I cannot find ratings on this brand on dogfoodanalysis.com. Tell me what are your guys opinion on this new product, thanks.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

My understanding from those who are now selling it that it is suppose to be very good ( of course they all say that). I got a few free samples and gave some of them to my girlfiend to try. Her dog eats everything. She now has been feeding it for about a month. Her dog loves it, coat looks good, etc.

I have tried it now for about 2 weeks, Penny seems to like it a lot ( she is a picky eater). I have compared ingediants to evo, innova and a few others. And am happy with it for right now.

I don't think it's been on the market that long.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I fed the chicken formula to my dog for several weeks. I mixed it with warm water and it makes a thick gravy, which she seemed to like! I had to switch her off of it because she had terrible gas on this food. 

I liked the ingredients and she had good stools on it, too. I can't figure out why she had such horrible, room-clearing gas! Maybe because it is high in potatoes and they have lots of fiber?

I have her on an organic dog food made by Natura (Karma) and it has a lot of whole grains in it, but she has no gas what-so-ever on this food. Happily, she is is stink-free with Karma! btw..this food has no potatoes...

I will most likely try Merrick's BG again, maybe a different for formula and see if her system can handle it now that she is getting older.

I like the Merrick company and fed their other foods, like Tur-Duck-Chicken and Wilderness Blend to my previous dog for years. He loved the food and always looked terrific.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

today will be the second day that Stitch has been on the BG buffalo. Stitch loved the buffalo and finish it all up quick rather think picking at her Canidae ALS. Even thought she picks on the canidae she still eats them quicker then her previous food (nutro lamb and rice). 

I have also bought a sample pack of the BG salmon and the Innova Evo red meats. Im gonna try then both too see which one Stitch likes better.


----------



## ediecana (Jan 8, 2009)

I have had my toy poodle, 7 months old and 7 pounds on BG chicken dry for about 3 months and she loves it. She did not seem to like their other flavors though. We finally settled on BG after sampling many, many other brands, she is way too picky. We do not have a gas problem at all. Stools are all just fine. This is a newer food on the market, so not as many people have tried it.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

The BG has been here in PA for a while. On the dogfoodanaylsis it is rated a 6. It is under just Before Grain. You can also find it if you just click on the 6 star foods on the left.
Tried the salmon with Tyson, but he doesn't seem to like fish in kibble. Only fresh or canned. Picky, picky.
From everyone I have talked to on the different forums, they are extemely pleased with it. It also doesn't have any of the nasty stuff in it like BHT, and the preservative others use on fish (can't remember the name).


----------



## ediecana (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by the 6 on the dog food analysis. Where are you talking about? Please direct me, thank you.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Actually, BG (Before Grain), has a rating of 5 on Dog Food Analysis, not 6.
If you go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and then click on reviews, then click on dry dog foods, you can see all foods that are rated 1-6 by clicking on the selected number. Hope this helps.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry, I was thinking it was a six. Thanks for setting it straight. The website is full of helpful info also.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

No problem...hope I didn't sound too "bossy"...
Anyway, I think they are rated a 5 on Dog Food Analysis because of the lower protein, fat content. And, they do have chicken in every formula. They also use canola oil, which DFA sometimes doesn't agree with.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stitch liked the Innova Red meat more so I deciden to feed her the Innova EVO red meat. She has been on the Innove EVO since then. I recently bought a bag of the Innova EVO chicken and stitch really liked it as well.


----------



## Lucy7 (Dec 1, 2009)

We started our dog on this and after a terrible bout of loose stools, she returned to having normal stools. Now we have a huge gas problem, and while everything else is fine (and she loves the food) the gas is not getting any better. It's rediculous! I think we're going to switch to her old food because we can't bare to live with the smell!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lucy7 said:


> We started our dog on this and after a terrible bout of loose stools, she returned to having normal stools. Now we have a huge gas problem, and while everything else is fine (and she loves the food) the gas is not getting any better. It's rediculous! I think we're going to switch to her old food because we can't bare to live with the smell!


Some times it might be the higher protein that causes the gas. Not every food is for every dog you must try to find out which works best for your dog. I have switch my dog 3-4 times be I found Innova Evo red meat or chicken works best.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze is on RAW. So I dont have experence with a dog on it.
But Marley my cat is on it. She loves it (and that says alot as she didnt like raw, TOTW,Wellness, and a few other high end brands, She would eat them, but not as happily as she does with BG) Her coat is lovly, nice and soft, not smelly, teeth are pearly white (But she is only just uner 2) Plenty of energy ect


----------

